# Surf the San Juans. . .



## SSJ LLC (Mar 15, 2013)

Sounds appealing and like what you do every day? Exactly, we are here to expose & educate more people. . .Surf the San Juans LLC is a new business in Durango, CO offering a mobile SUP rental service, as well as private whitewater instruction for both Kayaking and SUP. We hope you will check us out and tell your friends who have been looking to get in on the paddling lifestyle and all it has to offer. surfthesanjuans.com . 970 259 SURF .


----------

